# What is this bottle?



## M&M (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello!
My step father pasted away a few years ago and had been bottling sauce and pickling for years and kept all these old bottle downstairs.. when we moved I had to go through and get rid of most of them but kept some of the funky looking bottles.  I can across a thread on this site and was wondering if anyone had more information on this bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 23, 2020)

Evangeline was a popular brand of soda in the Maritimes.  I'm not sure how far it was distributed, I've found shards of one all the way in Ottawa though.  The name refers to the poem by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, about an Acadian girl during the deportation of the Acadians.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 23, 2020)

An art deco soda from the mid 1920's. I found an ad from the Wilkes-Barre Record newpaper dated may of 1925.


----------



## M&M (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you very cool! The bottle was from either welland or st cathrines ON.  The one thread I read said that if it says “made my Evangeline” was a different brand than the east coast brand.

thank you for the information though!


----------



## embe (Sep 23, 2020)

It was a Soda, made it's way at least to South Western Ontario for distribution.

Agreed, it does have a nice shape.

Marks on the bottom might give you a better idea on date.

Here's a pic of one that may be even older


----------



## M&M (Sep 23, 2020)

embe said:


> It was a Soda, made it's way at least to South Western Ontario for distribution.
> 
> Agreed, it does have a nice shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## M&M (Sep 23, 2020)

Here’s another bottom pic


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 23, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> An art deco soda from the mid 1920's. I found an ad from the Wilkes-Barre Record newpaper dated may of 1925.
> 
> View attachment 212255


Wow I never would have expected it would have been available all the way down in Pennsylvania.  Guess it was distributed a lot more widely than I thought.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 24, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> An art deco soda from the mid 1920's. I found an ad from the Wilkes-Barre Record newpaper dated may of 1925.
> 
> View attachment 212255


This ad may be for a fountain drink rather than a bottled version. Just not sure


----------



## embe (Sep 26, 2020)

Here's a bit more history.  These are personal pictures so please be mindfull (my mind is already full, lol)


----------

